# SER motor swap



## sentraSER_92 (Aug 20, 2005)

I currently own a '92 nissan sentra SER and am interested in doing a motor swap. Could some1 fill me in on what all is involved? I searched some but didnt find much. I was kinda looking at the GTI-R swap.???. Any info much appreaciated. thx. dan


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

sentraSER_92 said:


> I currently own a '92 nissan sentra SER and am interested in doing a motor swap. Could some1 fill me in on what all is involved? I searched some but didnt find much. I was kinda looking at the GTI-R swap.???. Any info much appreaciated. thx. dan


I have a 92 and did a gti-r swap about 2 yrs ago, and its still my daily 300whp driver.... I say do it, it bolts in, a few wires to change around, and a few other things, but its definately a cool swap.


----------



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

Can that be done to a 4rd 92 xe too and where do you get the motor @?


----------



## sentraSER_92 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I will be doing the swap over the upcoming winter. Where is a good place to buy my engine with a good rep? Also what was the hardest thing about the swap for you? ECU change?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

the hardest thing isss cutting the webbing off the gti-r oil pan in my opinion. the wiring is kinda a pain i still havent done the wasgate control solonoid cus frankly no one has written it up clrea enough all they say is that pin 111 is the ground but theres 2 wires off the plug soooo i havent touched it yet, o that and i remember reading about some purple plug im supposed to splice in but idk where. another hard thing is figuring out the vaccum lines, thers a hole layout on jgy but i cant seem to get it all right.anyway its a pretty easy bolt up swap.


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

wiring isn't that bad just looks bad at first(alot to take in)if you get a wiring diagram of the sentra, and one of the gti-r it's a breeze, just match um up..as the ecu if you get a gti-r ecu, it plugs right in....recomend getting a front clip that way you'll have absolutely everything you'll need to get your car to run, plus you can look at the front clip (before you tear it apart) and see how its supposed to be in there...ie:vacuum lines, wiring,etc.....i got my frontclip 2 yrs ago for 2600.00 shipped so when your ready holla at me and i'll try to get you hooked up....my car still runs great to this day i trust this guy...great front clips......


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

lucky. i ordered a gti-r front clip from a local shop annd some parts welll i got half the parts and a blown s13 engine then he closed, never saww my money, BUT he did open a shop again and my friend just found him so im gonna be gettina lawyer and heading over there. anyway then i took a gamble off a guy named henry philmon who was pretty repretable on the forums, bought the gti-r "front clip from him but he had already taken it out of the engine bay. he was gonna use it but decided to stick to honduh and sold it to me for 2 grand with a few extra du dads like a fuel pump and afc controler not to mention a brand new clutch assembly. BOTTOM LINE, COVER YOUR ASS and buy from only known to be good sellers cus gettin burned sucks


----------



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry for the old thread resurrection, but has anyone successfully swapped in the whole AWD drive train and suspension from the GTI-R into a 91-94 Sentra SE-R? If not, what about a 3.0 or 3.5L V6 from a Maxima? I know 3.5L swaps have been done in the later model SE-Rs.

Thanks.


----------

